# range report, PT145



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

went to the range this past weekend, and i put 100 rounds through my PT145 with no hiccups. that makes the count to 300. no hiccups. i did have to send the gun back cause of the slide stop not working correctly. it would end up on the side of the of the slide. it took a good long while to get it back, thats why it took me over 5 months to put 300 rounds though it. other than that, the gun has had no malfuntions. cant be happier with it.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

That's good to hear, Rudy. I love my PT-145.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

i dont think i can have a better combination with my glock 19. both are relatively small and are good carry and conceal handguns. long live sport shooting.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I really liked my PT-145 until I had to send it back to Taurus. I lost confidence in it as a carry piece. Otherwise, it was fun to shoot. Ergonomics were great. It felt good in my hands.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

you know what i had to send it back and i dont know if i lost confidence in it. i got a glock 19, and that is what i use for my carry/conceal. i think i would need to put a hella good amount of rounds with my pt145 till i upgrade to my carry/conceal gun. but i love to shoot it though. it has 300 rounds already, no hiccups. long live sport shooting


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I just bought me a PT145 and it feels real good.
It seemed to shoot a little low, but Im not sure if I was just not using the sights right since Im new to it???
Anyone else notice this? Rod


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My thought is it's the long trigger. I typically shot low with my PT-145 the first few magazines. Most of my shooting is with XDs. Compared to the PT-145, the XD triggers are short.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

there is my baby


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Do they consider this the Millinium pro or just the Millinium???
Mine says pro after the PT145, but not after the big Milinium sign??? Just curious. HG:smt1099


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

yes they do consider it a millenium pro. i think someone mentioned it was a 3 generation pt145.


----------

